
Announcing Docker Enterprise Edition 2.0 – Linux/Windows and Kubernetes/Swarm - CSDude
https://blog.docker.com/2018/04/announcing-docker-enterprise-edition-2-0/
======
jonballant
This has been discussed a couple times here in HN recently regrading the
integration of Kubernetes into Docker EE.

Individuals associated with Docker assure me that Swarm will not be End of
Lifed, but even if this blog post by Docker, the focus in on the Kubernetes
integration rather than the future of Swarm. 18 mentions of "Kubernetes"
compared to just 8 "Swarm".

~~~
brudgers
Kubernetes was designed to solve Google type infrastructure problems. Although
it will run Windows containers, Kubernetes won't run _on_ Windows desktops.
It's not a problem Google has. Kubernetes primary use-case is containers for
server clusters and data centers. Swarm will run on Windows because the
primary problem Docker tries to solve is containers for developers. Swarm is
easy to setup and run on laptop. It's a part of the Docker product. A part of
the experience of developing with Docker is not having to fool with Kubernetes
while developing.

Docker's enterprise products are designed to fit in the larger data-center
context. The laptop experience is a small part of the value proposition
relative to compatibility with heterogeneous tooling and architectures.

